# Can't HDR, what metadata is missing?



## David Gordon (Feb 21, 2019)

Trying to HDR. Error message says "one or more of the selected images may lack metadata required for merging". I thought I was being clever having exported a scanned neg with three different 'exposure' develop settings as an experiment. Did I fail because LR won't play without camera EXIF? Am I going to have to blend in PS instead...?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 21, 2019)

HDR needs the exposure values from the metadata, and scanned images don't have that.

What you are trying to do is rather futile anyway. Combining three different exposure develop settings of the same scan will not increase the dynamic range of that scan.


----------



## David Gordon (Feb 21, 2019)

JohanElzenga said:


> What you are trying to do is rather futile anyway. Combining three different exposure develop settings of the same scan will not increase the dynamic range of that scan.



I thought it might be a quick (and dirty) way to bring out some detail in the shadow and highlight detail available in the scan without dodging and burning.  Meanwhile I can open the three files in Photoshop's 'Merge to HDR Pro' where I have to fib about the camera exposure. Like I say, it was an experiment, they're old and difficult negs.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 21, 2019)

I doubt it will bring out any more detail than Shadows +100 and Highlights -100 would do on the original scan. You can't bring out detail that isn't there to begin with.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 21, 2019)

David Gordon said:


> Trying to HDR. Error message says "one or more of the selected images may lack metadata required for merging". I thought I was being clever having exported a scanned neg with three different 'exposure' develop settings as an experiment. Did I fail because LR won't play without camera EXIF? Am I going to have to blend in PS instead...?


David,

Does your scanning software have a "multi-scan" option?  I think with multi-scan you get a sort of scanner software HDR for your negative.  Or can you control scanner settings manually for exposure time and do two or even three different scans?


----------



## David Gordon (Feb 25, 2019)

PhilBurton said:


> Does your scanning software have a "multi-scan" option?



No, I don't think so. The scans are done now any way. They were made using a (borrowed) Hasselblad Imacon so they probably have more info than most scans. As I say, I was looking for a quick and dirty way to dodge and burn without dodging or burning. There is detail in highlight and shadow but some of the negs were poorly exposed and would be difficult to print in a darkroom. Printing from the scans will be easier, but not - it would seem - that easy!

Thanks for the replies.


----------

